# How to Solve the Cube Rap



## ThatCuberGuy (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello, here's a video (rap) on how to solve a Rubik's Cube. It's not really a tutorial, more rather for entertainment. I found it entertaining, you might too!
[youtube]aYv_oB_PXSg&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 8, 2011)

middle corners


----------



## Samania (Feb 9, 2011)

Destorm <3


----------



## ThatCuberGuy (Feb 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> middle corners


 
He's not a speedcuber lol.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 9, 2011)

I got a problem, yo he solved it.


----------



## Toad (Feb 9, 2011)

Samania said:


> Destorm <3


 
I was literally going to post exactly this before I even read your post.

Basically... Destorm <3


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2011)

Worse caller than Thom.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Worse caller than Thom.


 
Hahahaha. I love his explanation of solving the final layer corners.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was watching this and my sister walked by. She basically died laughing.


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2011)

Rubik's booklet solution >_>


----------



## cuberr (Feb 9, 2011)

Hahahahhahah, that was awesome. I love it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 9, 2011)

That brightened my day.


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Feb 9, 2011)

another day, another challenge


----------



## Nestor (Feb 9, 2011)

I have that SAME t-shirt...


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 9, 2011)

CLL ELL :3


----------



## shelley (Feb 11, 2011)

Not the easiest to follow if you're actually trying to learn how to solve, but you gotta admit it's catchy.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 14, 2011)

YO YO YO HOMIE YO.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 14, 2011)

YO I SOLVED IT


----------



## nickvu2 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, that was actually really good!


----------

